# Neues Browserfenster automatisch öffnen und schließen



## Bluerain81 (8. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme bei folgender Aufgabe nicht weiter:
Durch ein Applet soll ein neues Browserfenster mit der URL (url = "http://www.google.de/") geöffnet werden.  Dies funktioniert mit { getAppletContext().showDocument(URL url, "_blank") } soweit ganz gut. 
Das neue Browserfenster (www.google.de)  soll nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder automatisch geschlossen werden. Leider habe ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, um auf dieses Fenster mit dem Applet zuzugreifen und zu schließen.
Hat von Euch jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag dafür parat?
Danke im Voraus =)

mfg,
bluerain81


----------



## dronus (13. Feb 2005)

Ich denke, das ist nicht vorgesehen. Du könntest im neuen Fenster eine eigene Seite laden, die in einem Frame Google darstellt und mit JavaScript sich wieder schließt. Evtl. kannst du das JavaScript sogar auf einen "Zuruf" aus deinem Applet warten lassen, da hab ich im moment aber nicht den Durchblick für.


----------



## Bluerain81 (17. Feb 2005)

Hey, das ist eine super Idee eine eigene Seite zu erstellen und Google in einem eigenem Frame aufzurufen.
Danke!!!


----------

